# صور من كنيسة العذراء العزباوية



## gofy (6 أغسطس 2009)

الأيقونة المعجزية"،







دير السيدة العذراء مريم الشهير بالسريان بوادى النطرون ،

له مقربالقاهرة يسمى " العزباوية"، بالقرب من الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى بكلوت بك .

وبالعزياوية

كنيسة صغيرة باسم إالعذراء مريم " أم وشفيعة رهبان ديرالسريان ،

وبها أيضا مقصورة للسيدة العذراء









تحوى أيقونة قديمة لها وهى تحمل الطفل يسوع المسيح ويوحنا المعمدان يقبل قدميه الطاهرتين ويجواره الحمل الذى يرمزللحمل الحقيقى يسوع المسيح الذى تنبأ عنه يوحنا المعمدان حينما رآه ، قائلا: (هذا هو حمل الذ الذى يرفع خطية العالم ،(يو ا : 29).






وتسمى هذه الأيقونة الأيقونة المعجزية"،







إذ يلجا إليها كثيرمن المرضى، والذين عندهم مشاكل ، والطلبة أثناء الامتحانات ويتشفعون بها بإيمان ، ويتمجد اللّه فى كثيرمن الأحيان بشفاء الأمراض وحل المشاكل ونجاح الطلبة .

وهذه المقصورة قديمة، لها.شعبية، ومعروفة لدى الكثيرين .
نقدم هذه النبذة عن كنيسة ومقصورة العذراء العزباوية
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

بركة ام النور والمكان المقدس تكون معانا
ميرسى ليك كتييييير  gofy
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على الصور والمعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمجهودك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## gofy (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## tena_tntn (12 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات جميلة وصور اجمل 
شكرا


----------



## gofy (22 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد السيدة العذراء

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## vetaa (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بجد نفسى اروح الكنيسة دى*
*توتى قالتلى عليها وعلى بركاتها*

*شكرا على الصور*


----------



## النهيسى (2 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر


صور راااائعه وأثريه​


----------



## gofy (24 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الشكر
> 
> 
> صور راااائعه وأثريه​






ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

صور رائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

روعه ....................


----------



## gofy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## gofy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

فيلم القديسة العذراء مريم أم النور
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_23.html​


----------



## gofy (10 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## totty (10 ديسمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بجد نفسى اروح الكنيسة دى*
> *توتى قالتلى عليها وعلى بركاتها*
> 
> *شكرا على الصور*




دا حقيقى يا فيتاااااا
من اروع الكنائس اللى زرتها فى حياتى
وبدون مبالغه مش بستريح فى كنيسه زى دى
وغير معجزات العدرا هناك يوم بعد يوم
بأذن يسوع زيارتكوا هنا المره الجايه نروح​


----------



## طحبوش (10 ديسمبر 2009)

:018a1d~146: :01fdab~189:


----------



## gofy (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## gofy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جولة قبطية فى كنيسة القديسة العذراء مريم بالعزباوية بالقاهرة قناة ctv 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112297​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

كنيسة جميلة


----------



## gofy (1 يناير 2010)

*سنة حلوة مع يسوع




*


----------



## fullaty (24 مارس 2010)

*فعلا الكنيسة دى بركة كبيرة وانا بحب اروحها اوى
بركة العدرا تكون معانا 
و تعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## gofy (29 مارس 2010)

فيبى يوسف قال:


> *فعلا الكنيسة دى بركة كبيرة وانا بحب اروحها اوى
> بركة العدرا تكون معانا
> و تعوض تعب محبتك​*




ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أغسطس 2010)

انا بحب الكنيسه ديه اوي اوي
برغم انها صغيره اوي بس بجد 
فيها بركه جميله تدخل الكنيسه
تحس انك في السماء من البركه الي في الكنيسه
بركه وشفاعه ام النور تكون معنا كلنا امين​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جميييلة جدا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## gofy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

